
HyperDither - shawndumas
http://john.tinrocket.com/hyperdither/
======
tacos
I'm not sure I'd call Atkinson Dither "sophisticated" (the author does). In
fact it's a mathematical error that happens to look very cool on certain
material.

Sadly, the effect falls apart when scaled. You can craft a beautiful Atkinson
dithered vibey image but you pretty much can't deliver it. Text it, put it on
a web page, drop it into iMessage, Skype it -- nobody just delivers bits any
more. It looks particularly awful when not at 100% zoom.

Also the page's comparisons to Photoshop are misleading because you can do a
Atkinson dither in Photoshop by setting the "Dither" slider to 75%. You'll
probably find it looks better at 87.5% which throws away 1/8 of the error
instead versus his 1/4.

While I realize this violates the "if it's new to you..." rule, Atkinson
dither has long since been strip-mined to the bone for blog posts and karma.
Flickr did it as an April Fool's joke years ago. Frankly if there's a graphics
tool that doesn't support it I'd be surprised.

------
pervycreeper
More info here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither#Algorithms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither#Algorithms)

This particular one seems to look pretty good when the pixel size is
relatively large, but would give an inferior result compared to some of the
others listed above for higher dpi. Also, it's too bad he didn't just disclose
the specific details of the algorithm.

------
anotheryou
If you like dithers check this game and its beautiful dev-log:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg121719...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1217196#msg1217196)
(return of the Obra Dinn)

~~~
anotheryou
more dithered companion cubes: [http://www.tannerhelland.com/4660/dithering-
eleven-algorithm...](http://www.tannerhelland.com/4660/dithering-eleven-
algorithms-source-code/)

------
lobo_tuerto
Is there anything like this for Linux?

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
netpbm, imagemagick, Gimp. Take your pick.

~~~
zepto
They implement Atkinson Dithering? I wasn't aware of that.

~~~
coldtea
Netpbm for one does:

[http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/pamditherbw.html](http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/pamditherbw.html)

------
KTamasEnty
A friend of mine ported this to client-side JS a while back:

[http://gazs.github.io/canvas-atkinson-dither/](http://gazs.github.io/canvas-
atkinson-dither/)

